# Hair loss?!?!?!?



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Hachi is losing patches of hair on him, there one underneaht his neck and one on this back and it looks like he has been scratching there. Its not mange (its not red and bumpy) he has had mange once before but he treated it as soon as possible. he is never around any other dogs but bella and she doesnt have mange and never did. 
So could this be Allergies?!?!?!?

I posted a thread about his hair being flaky and dry and someone said to give him fish oil. So ive been giving him fish oil for the past 1 1/2 week and a raw egg with his meal for the past 2 days. 

SO what else can i do?!?!? 

Im going to be taking him to the vet for an allergy shot if it doesnt start showing a sign of healing and hair growth.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The only way you can know it's not mange is to take him to the vet and get a skin scraping. 

That would be the first thing I would rule out.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> SO what else can i do?!?!?


Take him to the vet and let the doctor figure it out.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Take him to the vet. I strongly suggest it. You can't see mites with the naked eye.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Gotcha covered  should be able to take him monday considering they are not open on sundays.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Warrior09 said:


> Hachi is losing patches of hair on him, there one underneaht his neck and one on this back and it looks like he has been scratching there. Its not mange (its not red and bumpy) he has had mange once before but he treated it as soon as possible. he is never around any other dogs but bella and she doesnt have mange and never did.
> So could this be Allergies?!?!?!?
> 
> I posted a thread about his hair being flaky and dry and someone said to give him fish oil. So ive been giving him fish oil for the past 1 1/2 week and a raw egg with his meal for the past 2 days.
> ...


I had to go to a grain free food for Hope, after spending way too much cash at the vets on steroids and antibiotics and such...

She gets Taste of the Wild food now and her coat has doubled in thickness and not a skin problem one since she went on it. I know several dogs with skin issues that had the same results after 2-3 months on it.


----------

